# Chicken Jokes and Sayings and Phrases originating with Chickens



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hopefully we can all have fun with this

Why did the chicken fall in the well? He couldn't see that well.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Hopefully we can all have fun with this
> 
> Why did the chicken fall in the well? He couldn't see that well.


LOL.
Why did the chicken cross the road? Never made it, got run over by a truck! Booooo lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There's probably hundreds of answers to that one.


----------

